# Caretaker Head Prop



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

hey guys i just got done with this guy. His eyes are not set in place yet. i just inserted them to see how he would look. Here are a few pics. thanks for looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmmm, I think I've worked with this guy somewhere....

You've done a good job of capturing a realistic expression of surprise.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - nice work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the expression on his face. Are you going to have a scary character in front of him to show off his awesome expression? Also love the one tooth!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. He is made out of thick latex. His eyes and his 1 tooth are acrylic. Yes I will be positioning him in front of a ghost to compliment his surprised look!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the expression on his face. You do good work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love his expression! Very cool prop and I love his one tooth! (maybe he should have brushed more...huh?) You did a great job with his facial expression and I can just hear him saying something like, "What in the sam heel is that thing?"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So so cool!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

awesome talent! love it


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------

